# Google Music



## mihir (Aug 20, 2011)

Check this out - http://music.google.com

Sadly it is not available for other countries outside US and also proxy sites aren't letting me access it since when I sign in they ask me to enable cookies.


----------



## Troncoso (Aug 20, 2011)

mihir said:


> Check this out - http://music.google.com
> 
> Sadly it is not available for other countries outside US and also proxy sites aren't letting me access it since when I sign in they ask me to enable cookies.



Well. I got the app on my phone, But like g+, I'll have to wait for an invite. I feel like it's going to work just like drop box, except designed for music.


----------



## linkin (Aug 20, 2011)

Getting sick of this regional discrimination with stuff. Youtube, steam, etc. MW3 is $99 to preorder on AU Steam, $59.99 on US Steam. Talk about a ripoff!


----------



## Shane (Aug 20, 2011)

linkin said:


> Getting sick of this regional discrimination with stuff. Youtube, steam, etc. MW3 is $99 to preorder on AU Steam, $59.99 on US Steam. Talk about a ripoff!



Yeah i hate that aswell 

This looks like its going to be good though,Ive not watched the entire vid below but i hope that Google Music can Stream music like Spotify but without the crappy limits.

[YT]DmCIGlrCBMA[/YT]


----------



## mihir (Aug 20, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Yeah i hate that aswell
> 
> This looks like its going to be good though,Ive not watched the entire vid below but i hope that Google Music can Stream music like Spotify but without the crappy limits.
> 
> [YT]DmCIGlrCBMA[/YT]



Even I hate it.
I just hope someone on CF score an invite so that he/she can invite us later when it is released in our respective countries.

And that guy has a British Accent. Did he just move to US to use Google Music  . JK

Even the google phone(on gtalk) was released here only a few weeks back.


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been using it for a couple months, it's pretty awesome.  2,200 songs uploaded so far that I can stream anywhere.


----------



## Shane (Aug 20, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> I've been using it for a couple months, it's pretty awesome.  2,200 songs uploaded so far that I can stream anywhere.



So is it like Spotify in a way?


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 22, 2011)

More like dropbox for music.  It only uses your own collection but you can upload and stream from anywhere, including Android devices.


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 22, 2011)

Have they said what the fee is going to be to use it? I just got into Spotify beta and it is pretty sweet, but this looks far better!


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 22, 2011)

Same price as most other Google services.


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 22, 2011)

Free!? Because that would be truly intense!


----------



## mep916 (Aug 22, 2011)

PohTayToez said:


> Same price as most other Google services.



icwudt


----------



## NyxCharon (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got a invite!


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 22, 2011)

Just got an invite to it! I can't check it out yet but I will gladly send an invite if they allow that, just pm you're email address. I did see that it says free for a limited time though, so likely e will see it become a pay service.


----------



## mihir (Aug 22, 2011)

ukulele_ninja said:


> Just got an invite to it! I can't check it out yet but I will gladly send an invite if they allow that, just pm you're email address. I did see that it says free for a limited time though, so likely e will see it become a pay service.



I think it definitely won't become a paid service. But there would be an upload cap.


----------



## PohTayToez (Aug 22, 2011)

20,000 songs is the current cap.  Maybe when it comes out of beta they'll offer a premium unlimited service or something, but I think the basic service will remain free.


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 23, 2011)

I hope so! Hopefully I'll get a chance to mess around with it tonight.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Aug 23, 2011)

linkin said:


> Getting sick of this regional discrimination with stuff. Youtube, steam, etc. MW3 is $99 to preorder on AU Steam, $59.99 on US Steam. Talk about a ripoff!



I hear you linkin it's not only google and steam though there are several other sites aswell that are region blocked. On another note soon enough google will run out of things to buy.  lol


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Aug 24, 2011)

I got an invite, I really like it.
I don't dig the theme though


----------



## mihir (Aug 25, 2011)

Just got an invite, will start using it. And they also launched this for India http://www.google.co.in/music


----------



## mihir (Aug 26, 2011)

OK I got it working .
Used some proxy sites and got an invite from Nyxcharon, and now its is working without a US proxy .


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 26, 2011)

Anybody else need an invite? So far I like it although my collection is still downloading. I will say the android app kinda blows. I don't like the lack of sorting options and no lock screen control is a bummer too. I wish they could make it more similar to the songbird app because that music player is the bomb! Also there is a firefox greasemonkey script that makes las.fm scrobbling possible in case anyone else was bummed out by that omission.


----------



## mihir (Aug 26, 2011)

its still a Beta. When completed they might fix up all the issues.

Even my collection is still uploading.
I like the fact that they have not put any useless option like show what I am listening to on G+ and also share this song with friends etc.

Also I think the reason why they did not release this in all countries and for everyone is since it is a google service so if they release it for everyone their servers might have a hard time.


----------



## massahwahl (Aug 26, 2011)

I know its still in beta just wishfully thinking about future additions. I actually would expect some social networking features, that seems like a no brainer. Sharing playlists or share what your listening too is Big must for me.


----------



## mihir (Aug 26, 2011)

ukulele_ninja said:


> I know its still in beta just wishfully thinking about future additions. I actually would expect some social networking features, that seems like a no brainer. Sharing playlists or share what your listening too is Big must for me.



Actually I am hoping they don't add that feature.
I don't like to see what other are listening too.


----------

